# Welche Waffen?



## Belgor (19. Mai 2012)

Hi,
man kann als Mönch ja auch 1h und Schild nehmen, aber da man als Mönch ja eher mit Kampfsport daher kommt, versteh ich nicht wofür die Waffen da sind. Ich denke mal, dass es nur für den Schaden mitgerechnet wird. Mit 1h und Schild bin ich um einiges schneller als mit 2h Bo z.B


----------



## myadictivo (19. Mai 2012)

der schaden berechnet sich wohl immer anhand der grund-dps der waffen. im char menü bekommst du doch deine dps werte angezeigt. das primär-attribut steigert den schaden ebenfalls. in dem fall glaub ich geschicklichkeit beim mönch.
zusätze auf items/ringen/sockeln mit z.b. + 4-7 schaden sind auch nicht zu vergessen, diese beziehn sich wohl auf den grundschaden und boosten teilweise auch den endschaden nochmal ordentlich.

dabei dürfte es während der levelphase auch egal sein, ob du jetzt die mönch-only faustwaffen nimmst oder halt schwerter oder ne 2 hand waffe. wichtig ist halt möglichst hohe grund dps, nett ist auf waffen halt noch das primär attribut.

mach einfach mal das charfenster auf, schau dir den dps wert im menü an und zieh mal deine verschiedenen waffen an.


----------



## Brummkreisel (19. Mai 2012)

Hallöchen,

ich level aktuell auch nen Mönch (Lv. 36) und war im Normalmodus bei der Waffenwahl ebenfalls am herumprobieren.....

Diesbezüglich habe ich mich für 2 x 1H entschieden, da man mit geskilltem "Pfad des Wächters" zusätzlich 15% Ausweichen erhält und m.E. ist datt vergleichsweise zum Schild mit der jeweiligen % Blockchance um einiges effektiver. Nen 2H würde ich nur nehmen wenn er vergleichsweise sehr hohe DPS aufweist 

Gruß


----------



## Yinj (20. Mai 2012)

Mit ner 2h kannst du leicht viel DMG machen. Mein Mönch ist Stufe 41 und bekommt "wenig" DMG + macht viel DMG und heilt sich. Es kommt drauf an wie du ihn Spielen willst. Kannst mit ihm Tanken oder üblen DMG machen.


----------



## Arosk (20. Mai 2012)

Das Problem bei der 2h ist, das dort der Attackspeed sehr gering ist. Deshalb ist z. B. bei "Lähmende Woge" der dritte Schlag langsamer da als bei einer schnellen Einhand. Deshalb würde ich aufjedenfall auf 2x 1 Hand oder 1 Hand und Schild gehen. 2h nur wenn der Schaden übermäßig viel höher ist.


----------



## Sasukä1 (20. Mai 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Das Problem bei der 2h ist, das dort der Attackspeed sehr gering ist. Deshalb ist z. B. bei "Lähmende Woge" der dritte Schlag langsamer da als bei einer schnellen Einhand. Deshalb würde ich aufjedenfall auf 2x 1 Hand oder 1 Hand und Schild gehen. 2h nur wenn der Schaden übermäßig viel höher ist.



Ich rate dir auch zu zwei Einhand Waffen vorzugsweise Faustwaffen.

Hab vorher immer drauf geachtet das die Waffe immer Vitalität und Geschicklichkeit drauf hatte.
Aber gestern habe ich Hölle angefangen und hab von Geschicklichkeit zu ATK-Spd gewechselt Vit sollte aber auch mit drauf sein.
Bringt halt auch mehr DPS wenn man fixer draufhaut. Und solange man es nicht übertreibt hat man noch genug Geschicklichkeit fürs Ausweichen.

Ich spiel wie gesagt grad Hölle auf Level 51 mitte erster Akt.

Meine Skillung aus Alptraum hat sich bis jetzt kaum geändert eigentlich nur die Passiven.
Habe 22k Leben und laufe ungebufft mit 1700DPS rum. Meine Skillung:

http://eu.battle.net...XgQj!bYc!ZYbabb

Auf Alptraum hatte ich eigentlich immer den Wasserbegleiter dabei.
Hauch des Himmels hatte ich auch nur Situationsweise drin stattdessen dann den Feuering.
Und dazu noch folgende Passive Fertigkeiten:

http://eu.battle.net...onk#..i!bdX!..b

Hat gut funktioniert aber alles geschmacksache 

Für Hölle Akt2 farme ich mir aber aktuell Resi zeugs und nen Schild blöder Elementarschaden ^^


----------



## Yinj (21. Mai 2012)

Hab jetzt Gestern meine 2H durch eine 1h + Schild gewechselt (keine passende zweite 1h). Mit dem 2. Mantra + 8% Attack Speed mal kurz auf ~1200 DMG hoch von 800^^. Die 2h haben halt die größeren DMG zahlen, aber sind Langsamer. Aber das ist das tolle an D3, mal ist das besser mal das andere^^


----------



## Virikas (22. Mai 2012)

Bis inkl. Alptraum war das vollkommen wurst.
Spirit Reg ist mit höherer angriffsgeschwindigkeit höher (selbst, wenn man das Passive für 25% mehr Spirit Reg mit 2h Waffe drin hat), aber das spielt auf Alptraum keine Rolle.
Mittlerweile (Level 55 Hölle immer in Gruppe mit einem Barbaren), bin ich aber auf 2*1H. Den Spirit Reg brauch ich defintiv um das Schild vom Healing Mantra und den erhöhten Livereg nach dem Mantra Casten oben zu halten. Mit 2 Melees sind Manche Kombos extreeeem Heilintensiv. Geschmolzen, Arkan, Vereist oder Geschmolzen, Arkan, Vortex sind so Sachen, die man als Melee eigentlich nicht haben will 

Skillung im übrigen : http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/calculator/monk#WZXgfQ!UYX!ZZbacb
Level 55 - Mitt Akt II , 3200 DPS laut Anzeige, 120 Widerstände gegen alles (dank passive) und 27k HP.
Schnetzelt sich bisher relativ entspannt. Die einzige Gruppe die mehrere Anläufe gebraucht hat war Geschmolzen, Arkan, Unsterbliche Diener an einer besch*** engen Stelle wo man die auch partout nicht wegkiten konnte -.-


----------



## bkeleanor (30. Mai 2012)

Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter.

Mein Mönch Stufe 60 mit gut 31k life 60% absorb (durch Rüstung) und 8k+ dps ist auf inferno ganz einfach nicht mehr spielbar.
Gegen normale gegner ist es noch kein problem aber gegen gelbe und blaue muss ich einfach nicht mehr antreten.
widerstände gegen feuer etc. sind recht niederig macht aber keinen unterschied, da ich bevor das feuer schaden macht schon tot gehauen werde.

Habt ihr mir ideen, tipps worauf ich achten soll, dass ich inferno meistern kann?


----------



## Kabak (31. Mai 2012)

hey, also ich habe meinen Mönch auf 60 im Inferno Modus.
Ich habe 38k Life unbuffed, dank der Passiv Fähigkeit (keine Ahnung wie sie heißt) habe ich überall 160 Resistenz und 10-12k dps

Ich trag 1 Hand und Schild 

Klappt echt gut habe auch ca. 30% Ausweichen + den Block vom Schild.

Meistens spiele ich mit Barbar,Zauberer,Dämonenjäger in einer Gruppe. Ich stell mich mitten rein zum Barb und halte teilweise länger durch und teile auch gut aus.

Du solltest im Inferno viel auf Resistenzen achten (wobei nur das höchste zählt und auf alle angepasst wird)
Dafür kann man auch gerne mal 1k dps und hp einbüßen.


----------



## bkeleanor (1. Juni 2012)

Hab mir gestern nochmal ein paar items aus dem AH gekauft mit widerständen gegen alles.
Auf hölle nehm ich jetzt fast keinen Schaden mehr beim Diablo konnte ich sogar in den feuerfeldern sehen bleiben ohne probleme.

auf inferno gings mit einer 3er gruppe auch tipp top...muss ich jetzt mal noch alleine probieren.

Was aber alleine sicher zum problem wird ist der sehr geringe schaden von nur 7k.
Trage eine 1h waffe mit mittelmässigen 647 dps. und einen schild.


----------



## Gorhuhn (4. Juni 2012)

13K DPS
32K Leben
540 Resi

1H + Schild

Inferno Sologames in Akt 1 kein Problem, manche Champs muss man sich bewegen, aus Ketten, Feuerpfuetzen oder aehnlichem laufen.
Mit mehreren Spielern viel mehr laufen bei Champs, da die dann doch schon uebel reinhauen, stehen und wegtanken geht nicht.
Akt 2 nicht spielbar, eigentlich nur noch Kiten bei oben genannten Werten.
Da es ehhh auf Kiten rauslaeuft,  habe ich den Monk eingemottet und Sorc gelevelt, wenn schon kiten, dann wenigst mit ordentlich Bumms.
Seit gestern auf 60, laeuft stressiger als mit Monk am Anfang, da ich mich an die schnelle Heilung gewoehnt habe, aber die Mobs fallen wie die Fliegen, normal ohne dass sie mich hauen.

Schade eigentlich der Monk machte von Normal bis Hoelle sehr viel Spass.


----------



## Virikas (4. Juni 2012)

Inferno Akt II ist halt kite or die.
Viel mehr als 
Rein --> Lichtblitz --> 2-3mal draufhauen --> Bubble --> noch 2mal hauen --> Rennen und CDs ablaufen lassen 
geht halt nicht wirklich. 
Das dann solange bis der Erste Mob tot ist, dann den Enrage abwarten und den zweiten Mob umhauen...

Anders siehts aus wenn du nen DH / Sorc im Hintergrund ist.. Dann kannst du dich Entfernt hinstellen und zugucken


----------



## Cemesis (4. Juni 2012)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Viel mehr als
> Rein --> Lichtblitz --> 2-3mal draufhauen --> Bubble --> noch 2mal hauen --> Rennen und CDs ablaufen lassen
> geht halt nicht wirklich.
> Das dann solange bis der Erste Mob tot ist, dann den Enrage abwarten und den zweiten Mob umhauen...



Nichtmal das geht.. zumindest oft ( zuoft ) nicht. Denn wenn du versuchst wegzurennen, wirste zurückgezogen oder eine Mauer wird um dich herum aufgebaut, da biste tot noch bevor du irgendwas drücken kannst. hab jetzt 322 Resis auf alles und bekomm einfach nix. Der Loot der da fällt ist für Inferno Level 60 verhältnisse einfach zu schwach. Man ist gezwungen entweder Akt 1 bis zu dem Punkt wo man hingekommen ist, immer wieder neu abzulaufen um Gold zu farmen und/oder du musst dir durch das AH Equip besorgen. Und Level 60 Items die dir wirklich nützen kosten stellenweise 5 Mille und höher..

Irgendwie macht das weder Sinn noch Spaß.

Achja.. und hinzukommt das die Elitepacks schon sehr gerne Buggen. Stirbste und rennst zurück, haben die Elite ( alle ) wieder 100% Life... yeah.. Da kannste die nur noch umgehen und auslassen.


----------



## bkeleanor (4. Juni 2012)

Cemesis schrieb:


> Achja.. und hinzukommt das die Elitepacks schon sehr gerne Buggen. Stirbste und rennst zurück, haben die Elite ( alle ) wieder 100% Life... yeah.. Da kannste die nur noch umgehen und auslassen.



Das ist kein bug :-)

Aber geht mir auch so...ab inferno ist das spiel eine Qual.


----------



## Virikas (4. Juni 2012)

Cemesis schrieb:


> Nichtmal das geht.. zumindest oft ( zuoft ) nicht. Denn wenn du versuchst wegzurennen, wirste zurückgezogen oder eine Mauer wird um dich herum aufgebaut, da biste tot noch bevor du irgendwas drücken kannst.



Also grad als Mönch hast doch mit der Bubble (aka Gleichmut) DAS Tool um sowas zu verhindern. OK Blocker sind nervig, aber in 90% der Fälle gibt es einen Weg raus. Im Zweifelsfall durch die Pampe. Als DH bist halt noch mehr Glaskanone. Disziplin für Rauchwolke hast du halt net Endlos und ohne bist du 100% OneHit. Da gehts uns noch etwas besser (hab selbst n DH auf Inferno, daher hab ich den Vergleich). Dafür machen wir keinen Schaden.. von den 80k DPS (zzgl. Sharpshooter..) von nem DH können wir nur Träumen... 



> hab jetzt 322 Resis auf alles und bekomm einfach nix.



322 ist definitiv zu wenig. Unter 500 würde ich gar nicht erst nach Akt II gehen.
Ob dann Einhand/Schild oder 2*mal Einhand mit LoH muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Funktionieren tut beides.



> Der Loot der da fällt ist für Inferno Level 60 verhältnisse einfach zu schwach. Man ist gezwungen entweder Akt 1 bis zu dem Punkt wo man hingekommen ist, immer wieder neu abzulaufen um Gold zu farmen und/oder du musst dir durch das AH Equip besorgen.



Das ist leider wahr.. Im Endeffekt brauchst Akt II Equipp um Akt I sauber zu farmen. Akt II brauchst Akt III oder gar IV und danach wirs einfach nur eklig und funzt ohne Mobgruppen skippen bzw. Spiel neu starten bei besch*** Combos nur sehr bedingt 



> Und Level 60 Items die dir wirklich nützen kosten stellenweise 5 Mille und höher..


Ich hab gewisse Anforderungen an ein Item. Die stelle ich im Suchtool ein und gebe den Sofortkauf Preis vor. 2mal hatte ich Glück und das Wunschitem war für 100k drin <3
Ansonsten halt weitersuchen. Ob man da Spass dran hat, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Da wir das in unserer WoW Gildengruppe machen, machts uns Spass  Solo wäre ich aber wohl schon durchgedreht


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Juni 2012)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Da wir das in unserer WoW Gildengruppe machen, machts uns Spass. Solo wäre ich aber wohl schon durchgedreht.


Ich spiel oft mit meiner ehemaligen Gildenchefin zusammen, sie WD, ich Mönch mit 1Hand + Schild. Oft auch mit TS (obwohl das schon ewig keiner mehr bezahlt, läuft der Server noch <.<). Macht viel Spaß. Gestern hab ich ihr mal einen neuen Build vorgeschlagen, womit sie gleich mehr Dmg macht. Also läuft es momentan gern mal darauf hinaus, dass ich versuche zu kiten oder zu tanken und uns beide heile und sie rotzt die Viecher nach und nach um. Wer hätte gedacht, dass in einem Hack 'n Slay MMO-Mechaniken Einzug halten. oO

Derzeit muss ich aber sagen, dass ich Abstand von 2x 1H nehme und lieber auf das Schild setze. Die fehlenden 700 Rüstung kriegt man schon ordentlich zu spüren (selbst mit Schild gibts ja schon gut auf den Sack). Fühl mich damit einfach sicherer, auch wenn der eine oder andere mit 2 Einhändern und viel Lifeleech gut fahren mag. Von 2Händern bin ich komplett weg, da schlägt die Gute so langsam zu wie eine 80jährige Oma.


----------



## -Arcanis- (5. Juni 2012)

Ich spiele mit meinem Mönch seit Hölle Akt 1 auch 1h + Schild. Habe auf der Waffe +% leben vom verursachten schaden und hauptsächlich vitalität und geschicklichkeit gesockelt. Ich komme dann auf 55% Schadensreduzierung durch Rüstung, 33% ausweichchance, 33% Schadensreduzierung durch die Widerstände und 18% Blockchance. Ich halte somit echt sehr viel aus, komme aber bei den elitegegnern und champions nicht um das Kiten rum, das aber mit Explodierende Hand gut funktioniert. Gleichmut benutze ich um mich mal in die Gegner reinstellen und Geisteskraft aufbauen zu können.
Das ist mein momentaner Build: http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/calculator/monk#aVXgjQ!UYX!ccZacc , der Hauptangriff variiert allerdings in manchen Situationen, wie z.B. bei einem Bosskampf --> da wird dann die Rune mit der Ausweichchance benutzt.
Alles in allem bin ich bis jetzt gut durch die ersten zwei Akte von Hölle gekommen(alleine) und mir macht's auf alle Fälle mit dem Build Spaß und das ist ja das wichtigste


----------



## Gorhuhn (5. Juni 2012)

-Arcanis- schrieb:


> Alles in allem bin ich bis jetzt gut durch die ersten zwei Akte von Hölle gekommen(alleine) und mir macht's auf alle Fälle mit dem Build Spaß und das ist ja das wichtigste



Bis Ende Hoelle hat der Monk auch super Spass gemacht. Mit kleinen Einkaeufen im AH ging auch Inferno Akt 1 recht gut, aber zum Akt 2 war der Sprung nochmal riesig, so dass ich die Lust verloren habe.
Gestern habe ich einem Freund mal in Hoelle geholfen und muss sagen, das kam mir wie Kindergarten vor. Ich konnte in ALLEM stehen bleiben, war richtig langweilig. In Akt 2 Inferno, habe ich schon arge Probleme mit manchen normalen Mobs, von Elite Packs ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## -Arcanis- (6. Juni 2012)

Gorhuhn schrieb:


> Bis Ende Hoelle hat der Monk auch super Spass gemacht. Mit kleinen Einkaeufen im AH ging auch Inferno Akt 1 recht gut, aber zum Akt 2 war der Sprung nochmal riesig, so dass ich die Lust verloren habe.
> Gestern habe ich einem Freund mal in Hoelle geholfen und muss sagen, das kam mir wie Kindergarten vor. Ich konnte in ALLEM stehen bleiben, war richtig langweilig. In Akt 2 Inferno, habe ich schon arge Probleme mit manchen normalen Mobs, von Elite Packs ganz zu schweigen.


Ich bin auf alle Fälle schon gespannt auf Inferno. Soll ja nach Angaben verdammt schwer sein. Komme aber erst nächste Woche wieder dazu Hölle abzuschließen. Mal sehen wie es dann mit meiner Motivation aussieht


----------



## Virikas (6. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Derzeit muss ich aber sagen, dass ich Abstand von 2x 1H nehme und lieber auf das Schild setze. Die fehlenden 700 Rüstung kriegt man schon ordentlich zu spüren (selbst mit Schild gibts ja schon gut auf den Sack). Fühl mich damit einfach sicherer, auch wenn der eine oder andere mit 2 Einhändern und viel Lifeleech gut fahren mag. Von 2Händern bin ich komplett weg, da schlägt die Gute so langsam zu wie eine 80jährige Oma.



Kommt ja auch ein wenig auf die Passives an.
700 Rüstung sind jetzt nicht sooo die Welt. Vor allem nicht mit Geschick --> Rüstung und 15% mehr Ausweichchance mit 2*1H
Ist halt die Frage ob man lieber eine Blockchance oder eine Ausweichchance haben will. Bei den letzten beiden Butcher Kills hat der gute mich nicht mit einem Meleehit getroffen. Weder Whitehit noch Spezialschlag. Das einzige was an Schaden reinkam waren seine Ketten und ggf. das Anstürmen. Von der Menge her lächerlich 
Ich steh da dann aber auch mit 61,5% Ausweichchance (Mantra des Entrinnens + Harte Ziele und Mantra recast so dass man permanent die zusätzliche Ausweichchance hat) und 6100 Rüstung (mit Barbar). Dazu noch 450 Resi auf alles und mittlerweile 750 LoH bei 2,5 Angriffen pro Sekunde. Das geht schon  Dafür bin ich allerdings mittlerweile auf 24k HP runter, was Jailer/Waller in Kombo mit BodenAoE (Molten ist mein Freund -.-) teils etwas haarig macht. Aber dafür hat man ja immer noch 30 HP pro Geisteskraft auf der einen Waffe, dass man das notfalls gegenheilen kann wenn Bubble CD hat.

Wohlgemerkt alles Akt I. In Akt II sieht das ein wenig anders aus


----------

